# Original Jan 65 Stingray.



## vastingray (Jan 22, 2020)

Original January Lime 65


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 22, 2020)

Dream bike!!!


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2020)

I know I have said this before. You kill me every time you post these wonderful bikes you have. But, that is okay keep finding them and keep posting them.


----------



## vastingray (Jan 22, 2020)

Jewelman13 said:


> Dream bike!!!



Thanks bro


----------



## vastingray (Jan 22, 2020)

stoney said:


> I know I have said this before. You kill me every time you post these wonderful bikes you have. But, that is okay keep finding them and keep posting them.



Thank you sir


----------

